# Hello my name is Doug & I'm looking for a cat



## Doug-Phillips (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm looking for a companion kitty. Along with the ability to keep my house free of mice. 
The local shelter has a very nice and affectionate cat for adoption. She had an injured 
eye when found and taken to the shelter. Her eye was removed by a vet. This cat is 
about 6 months old and otherwise healthy. This SPCA has a lot of nice kitties available. 
But this cat really seemed to take to me when I picked her up.

What would be the disadvantages to getting a cat w/only one eye?

Attached is a photo of one of my past fur kids....meow! I miss her a lot!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There are absolutely no disadvantages in adopting a cat with one eye. In fact, most cats who aren't traditionally "normal" are usually hard to place. I believe you have been chosen.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Marie said it.  Sounds like you have been chosen. Lucky you! 

We'll want pictures and name and all sorts of particulars, and I hope she is a great mouser. She's the right age. 

(Ms White-bib there is a fine looking cat. )


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Doug....There are no disadvantages to having a cat with one eye. She will be a good mouser in spite of it, as most cats hunt by hearing and scent primarily, as well as sight to some extent. You will have a closer bond to a cat if it chooses its owner, and I think she's targeted you! Let us know how things turn out for you. All the best!


----------



## Doug-Phillips (Nov 14, 2019)

eldercat said:


> Marie said it.  Sounds like you have been chosen. Lucky you!
> 
> We'll want pictures and name and all sorts of particulars, and I hope she is a great mouser. She's the right age.
> 
> (Ms White-bib there is a fine looking cat. )


My new kitty cat is male and I have not named him yet. Just got home from spca. 

He seems a little bewildered in his new home.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Congratulations! I love black and white cats.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Some cats hide for a day or two when they first arrive in a new home. If that picture is from your home and not the shelter, it's pretty amazing. 

So I have to ask, what if he's not a mouser? My girls are indoor cats, but when Charlee snatched a bird from the space under the screen door, I found her holding the bird in her paws and licking its little head.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ah, give him time. He's coming from a cage to a Big Room that smells all different.  

I hope you two will have many happy years together.

No doubt he will soon tell you his name.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope things are gong well for you and new little guy.


----------

